# Ideal offset for recommended fitment



## BlackPearl (Sep 13, 2006)

Hey fellas,

New to the board and trying to do some research but could not find the answer. I'm trying to go with the setup that 05GTO recommended (18x8f and 18X9r). I don't want to roll the fender or cut it so what offset would I need so that it won't rub.

My tire combo I want to go with is (245/40/18 front and 275/35/18 out back)

Thanks!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

click on the web site below and this should give you all the info you need. its a lot :cheers 

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=7497


----------



## BlackPearl (Sep 13, 2006)

Whoa....uhhh can I get a breakdown lol


----------

